# Can Someone Verify My CO2 Setup Order?



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I have been off of the forum for a little while due to work and having a child. 
However, life has stabilized (For the most part), and I am wanting to implement CO2 into my planted aquarium. Installing a CO2 system is somewhat daunting/nerve-racking to me because I don't want to lose any of my fish during my learning process. I have watched numerous YouTube videos and feel I am on the right track.

Can someone verify my Amazon order? (I am trying to get this project done in under $200).:






Here is my tank currently:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

In order to know how much you're dosing the tank with, you'll need to order a Drop Checker and some 4dKH solution. Drop Checkers are super inexpensive, the 4dKH solution can be a little harder to come by.

The Drop Checker uses a standardized solution (4 degrees of carbonate hardness/alkalinity/KH) and a pH reagent that changes color based on how the pH fluctuates (it is a direct correlation to the amount of CO2 in the water). If the pH solution is yellow (acidic) you don't have enough CO2, blue (basic) is too much, and green (neutral) is right on.

You can use a pH-KH chart and test gear to determine the levels too, but that formula is fairly inaccurate as things like different KH, and the presence of tannins or phosphates in your tank water can screw up the relationship. That's what the 4dKH solution is good for.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You might also want some gaskets to go in between the high pressure regulator and the CO2 cylinder.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> You might also want some gaskets to go in between the high pressure regulator and the CO2 cylinder.




Alright, so I've thus updated my Cart to some different components. 
1.) I've changed from a 5 lb. to a 20 lb. CO2 tank.
2.) I've added a drop checker:
(Amazon.com : Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit : Aquariums : Pet Supplies)

In terms of gaskets, I was going to ask my local welding supply co. if they sold Perma-Seals. Thank you for the information Gizmo! It's been a long time since we've talked. My plan is to put my lights and CO2 solenoid on the same timer, and have a seperate timer for an aerator to come on right when my lights/solenoid turn off, and vice versa. A concern of mine is the fluctuation of pH/CO2 levels; primarily due to my turtle's urine(affecting pH) and the CO2 timer(obviously affecting CO2). My pH and CO2 levels will fluctuate daily. Is this a major problem?

I guess I have 3-4 more questions:
1.) How many BPS should I start out with? (1 per second for the first 24 hours? And then check the CO2 presence the next day?)
2.) Is there anything I'm missing? Are all of the items I chose trustworthy?
3.) I accidentally ordered SeaChem Flourish & Flourish Excel. Could I use both the press. system and these liquid ferts?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Great to see you back on the forum Brian, it has become a lot quieter but a lot of us old hands are still puttering around.

The drop checker monitors constantly, so you can have an instant reading. 1 BPS sounds like a good starting point, and perma-seals are the best (I have one).

I wouldn't worry about the aerator - I've had my CO2 on a solenoid for years with no aerator, and it's just fine. Just recently I added a canister to the mix, so less surface agitation, and still the CO2 levels didn't get bad overnight.

Your fish tank is huge compared to mine (10G), so the chance of you gassing your fish is slim to none. The only thing you'll want to worry about is End of Tank Dump (EOTD), which is caused by unstable CO2 pressures in the CO2 cylinder once all of the liquid CO2 in the cylinder has evaporated. When the cylinder says 20#, that means when full it carries ~20# of liquid CO2. This liquid evaporates as the gas is used up. When the liquid is gone, the pressure starts to drop. Single-stage high pressure regulators tend to fail at this point and "dump" the remaining CO2 gas into the tank, gassing your fish. A good dual-stage regulator will do better in this scenario, but the BEST way to avoid it is to monitor how much CO2 you have left.

A great way to do it is to get a small scale, put the empty CO2 cylinder on it, zero the scale, and then go fill your CO2 cylinder. Then, leave the CO2 cylinder on the scale and it will tell you how much liquid CO2 is in the tank (starts at 20#). At about 1#, you'll want to re-fill the CO2. Easy breezy.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you'd like to see a great video of EOTD, here's a YouTube video made by jccaclimber:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M08hPs-J3SM


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Great to see you back on the forum Brian, it has become a lot quieter but a lot of us old hands are still puttering around.
> 
> The drop checker monitors constantly, so you can have an instant reading. 1 BPS sounds like a good starting point, and perma-seals are the best (I have one).
> 
> ...


1.) Do you leave your CO2 running 24/7?
2.) I've heard of EOTD, but I'm assuming I could keep an eye on my tank's PSI gauge? 
3.) Could you recommend a decently priced dual-stage regulator?
4.) THANK YOU AS ALWAYS!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

1.) No, my solenoid turns it off when my lights turn off.
2.) You can, the scale trick is easier though.
3.) GLA sells some nice ones, but your best bet is a home brew store.
4.) You're welcome!


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> 1.) No, my solenoid turns it off when my lights turn off.
> 2.) You can, the scale trick is easier though.
> 3.) GLA sells some nice ones, but your best bet is a home brew store.
> 4.) You're welcome!


Great!
My last question, so you would prefer the GLA over the Aquatek? Is it worth twice the price?

GLA (Is this one sufficient?):
GLA Gro CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums

Aquatek:
Amazon.com : Premium AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with Integrated COOL TOUCH Solenoid : Aquarium Treatments : Pet Supplies


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have no experience with either of them - my HPR is from a keg tap set I got at a home brew store. Maybe others could say more...


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> I have no experience with either of them - my HPR is from a keg tap set I got at a home brew store. Maybe others could say more...


Hey Gizmo. So I've had my CO2 setup online for about a week now, and am starting to notice green algae growing on my sand substrate and surroundings. I currently have my lighting on 10 hours a day. I also have about 108W of T5HO lighting on the tank. Should I cut back on lighting a few hours?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I only run my lighting for about 6 hrs a day, and I have a 17W Finnex LED. You could have the light on before you go to work and after, but I would turn it off when you're sleeping and at work.


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> I only run my lighting for about 6 hrs a day, and I have a 17W Finnex LED. You could have the light on before you go to work and after, but I would turn it off when you're sleeping and at work.


Interesting. What is typically the cause of green algae? Too much lighting? 
I don't overfeed. And I have been feeding about every other day. I am still doing 20-25% water changes weekly.


----------

